# استفسار عن شركة انابيب البترول



## سقراط المصري (15 فبراير 2008)

انا اخوكم محمد و لي استفسار عن شركة انابيب البترول وعن طبيعة العمل فيها وعن المواقع ومدة العمل و الاجازات اذا كان هناك من يعمل بها افادكم الله


----------



## elmohandis (26 سبتمبر 2009)

في انتظار تفضل الإخوة ممن لديهم معلومات عن هذه الشركة بأن لا يبخلوا علينا بما علموا عن الشركة..


----------



## MiDo_A1 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شركة أنابيب البترول هي احدى شركات الهيئة المصرية للبترول وهي شركة قطاع عام
تعمل هذه الشركة في نقل البترول ومنتاجته بداية من الابار (الخام) الى معامل التكرير حيث يتم استخلاص جميع المنتجات من الخام ثم يتم تخزين في مستودعات كل منتج على حده ثم نقله الى المستهلكين كشركات الكهرباء وشركات الاسمنت وشركة التعاون وموبيل وخلافه
يتم نقل البترول تحت الضغط من خلال شبكة أنابيب موجوده في جميع اجزاء الجمهوريه ومختلفة الأقطار
بالنسبه لأماكن الشركة ومواقعها فهي منتشرة في جميع انحاء الجمهوريه من القاهره الى الاسكندريه الى السويس الى شقير الى بني سويف الى اسيوط الى راس غارب الى طنطا الى بنها الخ...
اذا كان ليدك اسئلة او استفسارات اخرى انا تحت النظر


----------



## eng_zezo_2010 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معرفة مرتب مهندس الكهرباء فى شركة انابيب البترول فى بداية التعيين و ما هى البدلات التى يحصل عليها وما هو مرتبه بعد التثبيت و شكرا .


----------

